

Dear Intrapreneur - You are Nothing Like An Entrepreneur; Stop Fooling Yourself - asanwal
http://www.chubbybrain.com/blog/intrapreneur-entrepreneur-no-similarity/

======
trevoro
This article is just plain delusional. I've written up a longer argument here.
<http://bit.ly/pNTDPA>

~~~
bcantrill
Agreed, and I've piled on here: <http://bit.ly/plxCb1>. Or have we both been
trolled?

